# Ball Sanitary Sure Seal



## dygger60 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok jar collectors....got a question....

   Does anyone out there have an example of a flint (clear) Ball Sanitary Sure Seal?

   It is a jar that exists only in legend...there is a know picture of what appears to be
   a clear example (black and white photo)...but to date no one can positivily say they have seen or own one.

   David


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2011)

> Does anyone out there have an example of a flint (clear) Ball Sanitary Sure Seal?


I can't see a true flint or lead glass being made for a canning jar except by accident or very special order. Clear is another story.
 Do I have one, no.


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2011)

Would you consider this SCA as a clear David, it's certainly not BALL BLUE ?? Unless this isn't a "sanitary", I know zilch about jars except the elusive Stark Jar from Paterson...
        Jim


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 18, 2011)

That would be considered sun colored....clear at one time..but with the trace elements reacting to sun light it has changed....the erased 3rd L is a very nice jar......

     The Sanitary Sure Seal was a very short lived jar in the Ball line...and alot of questions remain about its existance...or why there was ever and existance, but we know that it was never in a Blue Book edition...

      Some believe it may have been a jar made for retail client....

      But I can not see why Ball would make a jar just for that....would seem a waste...and Ball Brothers were not know to waste anything....

     As far as using the term "flint" I stand corrected....I meant "clear".  So fellow jar collectors...check them out...see is ya have one....

     If one does exist, it is indeed very rare....

     David


----------

